# ESG Skyfall RDA



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

What’s the eta @Rob Fisher and is it bf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

You haven't perhaps have pictures of the atty itself Oom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Oh this is going to be very interesting, love to see what ESG have done to the RDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> What’s the eta @Rob Fisher and is it bf



5th of May at Hall of Vape in Germany at a guess. And I’m sure it will be BF as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I see that name has been used before by FocusEcig


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> You haven't perhaps have pictures of the atty itself Oom.



Nope, it is a complete secret... hidden from the stinking cloners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

I am so looking forward for this. Please keep me in mind @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir

I'll know if I'm in as soon as we have some idea on design


----------



## GerritVisagie

I like the sound of this. 
I would also be interested Oom Rob. 
Let's just see the price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

@Rob Fisher do we have confirmation if this is bf compatible?


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> @Rob Fisher do we have confirmation if this is bf compatible?



It sure is BF Anton.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure is BF Anton.



Awesome. Then if we do have a group buy i am in on it like now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Awesome. Then if we do have a group buy i am in on it like now.



There won’t be a group buy for a while because the call for the Skyfall is so great that they will only be offering it in their Facebook page initially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Time for the review 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

So much want......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Time for the review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone




I am watching this video and I am also very highly interested!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I tested the Skyfall in Stuttgart and I have to say this could be the one to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Time for the review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone




Thanks for sharing @RenaldoRheeder 
This sounds like a superb rda!
Wow


----------



## Daniel

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Time for the review




Like how he at the end goes through the machining process etc , shows how much effort goes into these.

Looks like a winner indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Message from Vassilis on the FB Group!

*"*Hi Fam, in few days we will start the list for the SKYFALL"!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

5 days to Skyfall!

https://www.esg.vape-artist.com/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr.Bredo

Count me in.. if and when there is a group buy please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Recently on their FB page














Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip, there won't be a GB for the foreseeable future...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

This first run will be near impossible to get in on, I can see google crashing with everyone including myself trying to get on the list.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Skyfall day today! https://tinyurl.com/yd7mp8au

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> It's Skyfall day today! https://tinyurl.com/yd7mp8au



Super keen on this. SO so badly want a skyfall to fit on my new Akhelious squonker that is on its way to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> It's Skyfall day today! https://tinyurl.com/yd7mp8au



Alarm set 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 128337



The design of the poster looks like a new game coming out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Code Red ALERT! The *Skyfall drop is at FIVE PM* and not 6 pm as originally thought!

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/launch?iso=20180615T18&p0=26&font=cursive

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Code Red ALERT! The *Skyfall drop is ar FIVE PM* and not 6 pm as originally thought!
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/launch?iso=20180615T18&p0=26&font=cursive



Thanks @Rob Fisher - alarm adjusted 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Currently says 1 hr to go


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## incredible_hullk




----------



## SAVapeGear

All gone


----------



## SAVapeGear

Think it was open for like 2 or 3 minutes


----------



## SAVapeGear

350 Sold in 2 minutes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Cobrali

I also got in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - you and @Cobrali 

Well done

Team ECIGSSA strikes again - hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - you and @Cobrali
> 
> Well done
> 
> Team ECIGSSA strikes again - hehe


And @Christos ! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

And @Christos and @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Oh my word - so it was 4 of you!
Well done guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Nigeria remains Skyfall-less. 

Looking for an agent with fast internet 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Yes I got in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Well done all who got in.


----------



## Christos

I was in extra wide screen mode

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr.Bredo

Congrats guys.. you so lucky!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 135537



Your F5 force is strong Rob.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first batch of 350 sold out in less than 2 minutes... so hopefully in the next day or two Skyfalls will be heading to their new homes!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Rob, is the sky falling?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Nice to see

A bit disappointed by Jai Haze's video
Too little info about the actual vape

Too much off topic talk
Sort of like an advertorial

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> Nice to see
> 
> A bit disappointed by Jai Haze's video
> Too little info about the actual vape
> 
> Too much off topic talk
> Sort of like an advertorial



Agreed... but mine should arrive on Monday or Tuesday so we can have Rob's Review then.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> Nice to see
> 
> A bit disappointed by Jai Haze's video
> Too little info about the actual vape
> 
> Too much off topic talk
> Sort of like an advertorial



I can't stand listening to Jai Haze Silver. He's a propper Tool.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed... but mine should arrive on Monday or Tuesday so we can have Rob's Review then.



Definitely Rob

Will wait for you and "our boys" to reveal the vape detail on the Skyfall!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> I can't stand listening to Jai Haze Silver. He's a propper Tool.



Lol @Clouds4Days 
I dont watch many videos but when i do watch him i try to focus on the device and his impressions
But often all his other talk gets in the way
Maybe some people like that other talk but to me its wasted

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Lol @Clouds4Days
> I dont watch many videos but when i do watch him i try to focus on the device and his impressions
> But often all his other talk gets in the way
> Maybe some people like that other talk but to me its wasted



Agree all his other nonsense and just the way he portrays himself thinking he's the 2PAC of vape reviewers just doesn't sit well with me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Skyfall is in the air! Athens Greece, Bergamo Italy, Leipzig Germany, Amsterdam Netherlands... hopefully next stop Johannesburg! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom!



Shakalaka.....


----------



## Cobrali

Rob Fisher said:


> My Skyfall is in the air! Athens Greece, Bergamo Italy, Leipzig Germany, Amsterdam Netherlands... hopefully next stop Johannesburg! Boom!
> View attachment 136319


I am still waiting for my invoice..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Cant wait for you guys to get your Skyfalls - and comment here!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Looking forward to the reviews as well.


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Cant wait for you guys to get your Skyfalls - and comment here!!!!


Can't wait to receive a skyfall hopefully end of next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Can't wait to revive a skyfall hopefully end of next week.



revive?

@Christos

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Can't wait to revive a skyfall hopefully end of next week.



Has the hype died already?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Receive. Sorry folks.

Lazy Saturdays don't warrant proof reading

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Skyfall has landed in Johannesburg! Boom! The excitement is real!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> My Skyfall has landed in Johannesburg! Boom! The excitement is real!



All colors of the rainbow envy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> My Skyfall has landed in Johannesburg! Boom! The excitement is real!


Mine is probably going to be shipped on Monday! 

Nice when it moves on the weekend because tomorrow it will make its way down to Durban!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Ah!!! I am still waiting for my invoice! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> Ah!!! I am still waiting for my invoice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The only thing that works on a Sunday in Greece is priests and prostitutes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> The only thing that works on a Sunday in Greece is priests and prostitutes


Haha..damn you Christos! Damn you!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Is the Sky Falling ?
Or the earth moving?

Looking forward to finding out!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tuesday the 26th of June is Skyfall RDA day! Boom! They just loaded mine onto the plane at OR Tambo...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Mine is leaving Greece tonight !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Wimmas

Reminds me of the Hadaly, just improved on.

Sad that the majority of us will never experience this... Maybe just some crappy clones.

Looking forward to your review uncle Rob! 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Oooooommmmmmmm @Rob Fisher today is D- DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - have they delivered it yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - have they delivered it yet?



Not yet but the Skyfall is in Durban and is on the delivery truck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Not yet but the Skyfall is in Durban and is on the delivery truck!



And I bet the Fisher NASA Control Centre is tracking that truck with precision....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> And I bet the Fisher NASA Control Centre is tracking that truck with precision....



We are indeed! All lights are green and all systems are go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> We are indeed! All lights are green and all systems are go!
> View attachment 136654



Rob, the only problem is that Baby Choo is not in that picture
So its not very accurate!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, the only problem is that Baby Choo is not in that picture
> So its not very accurate!



Good point... but Baby Choo is still in my bed... it's freezing here and she is not as excited about the Skyfall as her Dad is!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Good point... but Baby Choo is still in my bed... it's freezing here and she is not as excited about the Skyfall as her Dad is!



Ya, but she gets anxious when her dad gets anxious
And knowing the Skyfall is on a truck somewhere nearby must be quite an anxious experience...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

@Rob Fisher how many times have you made sure that the mod you'll be using it on is ready?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> @Rob Fisher how many times have you made sure that the mod you'll be using it on is ready?



Seven hundred and twenty-four times!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

...


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 136669
> View attachment 136670
> View attachment 136671
> View attachment 136672
> View attachment 136673
> View attachment 136674
> View attachment 136675
> View attachment 136676
> View attachment 136677
> View attachment 136678


Quite a fitting pairing @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first thing you will notice is just how damn smooth the airflow is on the Skyfall! And of course the absolutely outstanding engineering and finish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh wow Rob!
you got it!
no messing around - 

Hows the flavour initially?


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 136669
> View attachment 136670
> View attachment 136671
> View attachment 136672
> View attachment 136673
> View attachment 136674
> View attachment 136675
> View attachment 136676
> View attachment 136677
> View attachment 136678


Is the serial number 66?!


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 136669
> View attachment 136670
> View attachment 136671
> View attachment 136672
> View attachment 136673
> View attachment 136674
> View attachment 136675
> View attachment 136676
> View attachment 136677
> View attachment 136678



Th finishing on that deck is so slick and smooth... Even IF it didn't vape so good it's still a winner in the looks department

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh wow Rob!
> you got it!
> no messing around -
> 
> Hows the flavour initially?



After half an hour with the Skyfall, there is little doubt that it's a real winner. It has been in development for more than a year and Vassilis chatted to me about it last year in Paris... and I doubt there is an RDA on the planet with a smoother airflow than the SKyline. The flavour is on point and the coil and wick are starting to settle already... It's one expensive RDA but at this stage, I can see it's the one!

To me, this RDA feels like an RTA with the flavour and smooth airflow which for me is a Chicken Dinner of note. I'm trying to get my head around just how "refined" the vape is...

More on it later...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Is the serial number 66?!



It sure is!


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure is!


_"*Order 66* was an event at the end of the Clone Wars in which the clone troopers of the Grand Army of the Republic turned against their Jedi commanders and terminated them, bringing about the destruction of the Jedi Order."_

Look I know you could find something cool about almost any serial number... But this one rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

Skyfall has Landed !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Lovely @SAVapeGear 
Keen to hear your impressions!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Yoh @SAVapeGear 
That looks gorgeous!

Red Carpet material that!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zack

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 136798


This is just amazing, really cool setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

What a wonderful RDA.Smoothest airflow ever and Flavor is excellent.

Real winner of note.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

Pity us mere mortals, non F5 crew will not be able to get our paws on them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> Pity us mere mortals, non F5 crew will not be able to get our paws on them


Did you even try?


----------



## Cobrali

Woohoo! I paid my invoice today! And includes all 3 airflows! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> Did you even try?


Yep...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I believe you need a very fast fibre link and a very clicky F5 button...

Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> I believe you need a very fast fibre link and a very clicky F5 button...
> 
> Lol


I used my Samsung S8+ because it has the autofill feature for my details! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> I used my Samsung S8+ because it has the autofill feature for my details!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Smart move @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> View attachment 136934
> View attachment 136935


LOL only a like @Cobrali.... sorry but you will only get yours next week

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> LOL only a like @Cobrali.... sorry but you will only get yours next week


No power and tapatalk only allows me to give likes!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> LOL only a like @Cobrali.... sorry but you will only get yours next week


There you go..a winner since I am on my pc now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> There you go..a winner since I am on my pc now!


And here I though you were salty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

Skyfall 396 has arrived! 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> View attachment 136934
> View attachment 136935



That second photo
Oh my word - its stunning!
Congrats @Christos 

PS - I gave that post a winner rating FYI

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Skyfall 396 has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Wishing you well with it @Cobrali 
You guys must enjoy your Skyfalls

Am waiting for some in depth feedback when you've had a chance.
I need to know how it stacks up to its likely contenders!!


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Wishing you well with it @Cobrali
> You guys must enjoy your Skyfalls
> 
> Am waiting for some in depth feedback when you've had a chance.
> I need to know how it stacks up to its likely contenders!!


Thanks @Silver ! From the feedback online and from @Christos it seems this would be the RDA of the year!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Thanks @Silver ! From the feedback online and from @Christos it seems this would be the RDA of the year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Lol, thanks @Cobrali 
But I want to read the feedback from you guys not from the overseas guys
Have I missed a review somewhere?
(Been busy today so may have missed it)


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @Cobrali
> But I want to read the feedback from you guys not from the overseas guys
> Have I missed a review somewhere?
> (Been busy today so may have missed it)


Nah..just a short comment fro. Christos saying this atty beats his Narca! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Nah..just a short comment fro. Christos saying this atty beats his Narca!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Ah ok, I missed that comment
Powerful comment that!
Isnt the Narca supposed to be a flavour demon of note?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Ah ok, I missed that comment
> Powerful comment that!
> Isnt the Narca supposed to be a flavour demon of note?


There's a reason why it's so expensive and sought after..haha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Silver 

Imagine a squonking atty that lets you know when you need to squonk.......

This atty is really something else.

When you start to hear it pops or get a hissing sound,you know it is time to squonk.

I have never experienced anything like that.I think it has to do with the airflow.

The moment you squonk,the noise goes away and it is so smooth.

The flavor is really good and the top cap always stay so cool.

I just love the Skyfall !!!

Perhaps the others can also testify on this statement?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Christos statement:

No noise when squonked and hissing when it needs juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver
> 
> Imagine a squonking atty that lets you know when you need to squonk.......
> 
> This atty is really something else.
> 
> When you start to hear it pops or get a hissing sound,you know it is time to squonk.
> 
> I have never experienced anything like that.I think it has to do with the airflow.
> 
> The moment you squonk,the noise goes away and it is so smooth.
> 
> The flavor is really good and the top cap always stay so cool.
> 
> I just love the Skyfall !!!
> 
> Perhaps the others can also testify on this statement?



Awesome to hear! 
Thanks @SAVapeGear


----------



## Christos

Yes, skyfall is atty of the year 2018 and probably 2019 for me.
It's like it has its own replay built in. 

The narca was atty of the year 2017 and the narda before that 2016, 2015 and 2014.
I'm really over the moon with the skyfall and it is an all round chicken dinner.

Fantastic curves and probably the best looking atty to date.
Easy to build on.
Configurable airflow.
Cool as jhb tonight.
Flavour is what you can expect from anything made by ESG. Absolutely phenomenal.
Squonk friendly and intuitive check!
Have been trying to oversquonk and it is possibly but very unlikely. 
Squonk and drive mode enabled 




I put the biggest build I have and it remains cool.
I was originally confused and thought my initial build was not hot enough because it was 0.4 ohms and on a mech.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ah ok, I missed that comment
> Powerful comment that!
> Isnt the Narca supposed to be a flavour demon of note?


The narca and narda are a pain to build on but once you get it right they are very rewarding. 

Needless to say I won't be selling my nardas or narca in a rush, the skyfall is an overall winner.
I still get better flavour out of a narda and a narca in comparison to most atties out there and I enjoy their high coil position for no oversquonking wich I am prone to.

The skyfall is however more modern and can handle an infinite amount of more complex builds.

The main questions are if I could get another narca would I? Yes. 

If I could get another skyfall would I? Yes. 
If I could get only a narca or only a skyfall which would I chose? Skyfall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the explanations @Christos !
Its great to hear and read these types of comments from someone who has tried these devices in depth.
The Skyfall sounds like my kind of atty too!
Now to try get one...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Thanks for the explanations @Christos !
> Its great to hear and read these types of comments from someone who has tried these devices in depth.
> The Skyfall sounds like my kind of atty too!
> Now to try get one...


1. Set alarm
2. Have a fast connection-recommend Fibre
3. Enable autofill on pc or cellphone for your address and cellphone no.
4. Quickly select and agree to everything ypu need to.
5. Congrats, your response has been recorded!



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jagga8008

Hope the next list is soon, need one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyfall #66 Pit Stop time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

That setup looks wicked @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> That setup looks wicked @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jagga8008

New list this Saturday 14:00 Athens time, get ready!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/launch?iso=20180721T14&p0=26&msg=SKYFALL+&font=sanserif&csz=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just over three hours to go peeps! The second buy of Skyfalls!


----------



## jagga8008

@Rob Fisher uncle Rob. Which airflow disks is the closest to the recurve ?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

jagga8008 said:


> @Rob Fisher uncle Rob. Which airflow disks is the closest to the recurve ?
> Thanks



The standard ones it comes with @jagga8008. For me, they are just perfect.


----------



## jagga8008

The 1,6?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

jagga8008 said:


> The 1,6?



Yes, I think those are the ones... I also ordered an extra bigger set... but they are not marked... but I haven't even tied them yet because the set installed are just perfect for me.


----------



## Cobrali

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, I think those are the ones... I also ordered an extra bigger set... but they are not marked... but I haven't even tied them yet because the set installed are just perfect for me.


I use the 1.6 as they are still airy and not too closed.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008

Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

I use the 1.9 with big builds and the 1.6 with smaller builds.If you only want one set,go with the 1.9 because it has airflow adjustment as well.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Second Batch gone in under 2 min

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008

Looks like I made it yay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## jagga8008

Only 160 this time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

I think we have 3 South Africans that made the list this time... CHICKEN DINNER!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats to those that scored a Skyfall and commiserations for those that didn't!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jagga8008

Yay name confirmed on the list , can’t wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jagga8008

#450 has landed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

jagga8008 said:


> #450 has landed



Happy days! Congrats!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

And I am still a month away 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And I am still a month away
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Maybe you can rent it out for a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> Maybe you can rent it out for a month



Wanna be my agent @Christos - we make a great team 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jagga8008

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy days! Congrats!



Thanks Uncle Rob, now just need to get a nice regulated mod for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Wanna be my agent @Christos - we make a great team
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Double Agent deal signed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Good luck to all those who made the x1 list, fingers crossed. 750 x1's for 50 spots is a 1 in 15 chance !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr.Bredo

Good Luck Guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heads up to anyone wanting a SkyFall! The list opens on Saturday for everyone! Owners and Non-Owners!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is a new List up in the ESG FB Group for Skyfall RDA's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Those wanting a Skyfall the new list is up in the ESG Facebook group!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/esgmods/


----------



## giomanda

Hi everyone. 
Warning: Quite of a noob in vaping.

About a week a go i decided to try for the first time my luck with RDAs (leaving aside my OFRF Gear RTA). After a bit of research i decided to go for Citadel and Skyfall. Obviously i was not able to find any of these anywhere in the world so i ended up buying clones 

My question is, what is the best build for the best flavour on Skyfall?
I dont know much about wires and not sure if i can use, Alien, claptons , staple, staggered e.t.c

So if someone that is chasing flavours with Skyfall could give me some tips , like diameter, coil type, coil position e.t.c it would be very very appreciated.

Thanks and greetings from Greece

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

@Christos - Skyfall build

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

giomanda said:


> Hi everyone.
> Warning: Quite of a noob in vaping.
> 
> About a week a go i decided to try for the first time my luck with RDAs (leaving aside my OFRF Gear RTA). After a bit of research i decided to go for Citadel and Skyfall. Obviously i was not able to find any of these anywhere in the world so i ended up buying clones
> 
> My question is, what is the best build for the best flavour on Skyfall?
> I dont know much about wires and not sure if i can use, Alien, claptons , staple, staggered e.t.c
> 
> So if someone that is chasing flavours with Skyfall could give me some tips , like diameter, coil type, coil position e.t.c it would be very very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks and greetings from Greece



hi @giomanda on my Citadels I run aliens - 3 x 28ga cores wrapped in 36ga - 5 wraps - 3mm ID - 0.30 ohm

I find best performance to get the coil as low as possible on the deck

regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

giomanda said:


> Hi everyone.
> Warning: Quite of a noob in vaping.
> 
> About a week a go i decided to try for the first time my luck with RDAs (leaving aside my OFRF Gear RTA). After a bit of research i decided to go for Citadel and Skyfall. Obviously i was not able to find any of these anywhere in the world so i ended up buying clones
> 
> My question is, what is the best build for the best flavour on Skyfall?
> I dont know much about wires and not sure if i can use, Alien, claptons , staple, staggered e.t.c
> 
> So if someone that is chasing flavours with Skyfall could give me some tips , like diameter, coil type, coil position e.t.c it would be very very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks and greetings from Greece



kalós orísate

I generally use a exotic build in my skyfall. I find a coil with lots of heat works well for me. (I mainly do dessert flavours).

Coil below is a fused staggered something (dont know the actual name) but its outer core is 28AWG NI80 and the staggered clapton is 34AWG ni 80. 5x 0.1mm NI80 ribbon in the centre.

I find the coil should be 3mm ID and the airflow should hit the coil towards the lower half of the coil so placement should be a little higher that the rim of the deck but not too high to burn the top cap.

If you have the 1.6 or 1.9 MM airdisks, I would go for a hottish coil say 4x28AWG or 3X26 AWG claptoned or aliened etc. 

I still have to play with plain wire in the skyfall but I suspect a single 22 AWG would also work. Let us know how it goes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## giomanda

Thanks a lot for your replies. I am off to buy wires and coils and come back to you with results

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

